# S7-1200 Zähler/Remanente Variable



## Rici (24 April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter

In meinem Programm verwende ich einen Zähler,
beim Neustart der Anlage soll der Zählvorgang 
weiter geführt werden.

Ich habe Remanente Merker erstellt, doch das klappt nicht weil beim Starten 
der Zähler einen Wert ausgibt und ich sehe keine Möglichkeit meinen gespeicherten Merker dort einzutragen.

hier ein Bild der Zählereinstellung
  ich hoffe jemand kann mir einen Tipp geben


----------



## Paule (24 April 2010)

Rici schrieb:


> Ich habe Remanente Merker erstellt, doch das klappt nicht weil beim Starten
> der Zähler einen Wert ausgibt und ich sehe keine Möglichkeit meinen gespeicherten Merker dort einzutragen.


Vorweg, ich sehe das hier zum ersten Mal.
Aber da gibt es doch den Eingang "Load".
Ich würde jetzt mal annehmen dass ich damit einen Wert laden kann, vielleicht wenn der Zählwert auf PRESET_VALUE eingetragen wird.


----------



## centipede (24 April 2010)

Kann man den InstanzDB des Zählers nicht als remanent deklarieren?
Sollte doch wie bei einem GlobalDB funktionieren.


----------



## Rici (24 April 2010)

hallo Paul,

also wenn ich LOAD auf true stelle und bei PRESET_VALUE
was eingebe wird trotzdem die Zahl von CONT_Value gesetzt.
ich weis auch nicht wie ich weinen Merkerword dort eingeben soll
bei normaler Eingabe wird es als Fehler angezeigt ich gebe es also 
folgend ein "B#16#2" 2für Merkerword 2.

und centipede
ich sehe leider keine Möglichkeit den Zähler remanent einzustellen,
ich habe halt nur den Merker remanent.


----------



## Andy79 (24 April 2010)

Hallo,

hier ein Eintrag aus dem Siemens Forum zu dem Thema:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=190929&Language=de#top

Vielleicht hilft das.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Rici (24 April 2010)

Das ist die wichtigste Aussage aus dem Link.

Beim einfachen  Zähler, CTU, könnte die Lösung aber ähnlich aussehen. Über das Bit LOAD  kann man den voreingestellten Wert PV als aktuellen Zählwert CV setzen.

ich weis aber nicht wie ich es eingeben soll 

"B#16#00" so erfolgt die Eingabe, aber welche zahl gibt was an?


----------



## Paule (24 April 2010)

Rici schrieb:


> Das ist die wichtigste Aussage aus dem Link.
> 
> Beim einfachen Zähler, CTU, könnte die Lösung aber ähnlich aussehen. Über das Bit LOAD kann man den voreingestellten Wert PV als aktuellen Zählwert CV setzen.
> 
> ...


Also PV steht doch wahrscheinlich für *P*RESET_*V*ALUE (was ich ja auch gemeint habe) und das ist doch eine Integer Variable und kein Byte.


----------



## Rici (25 April 2010)

ich habe mein Problem immer noch nicht gelöst
ich kriege den Zähler halt nicht eingestellt das er beim
starten der SPS den gespeicherten Merker benutzt.

wenn jemand mir jemand noch etwas genauer helfen würde 
währe es echt super.

gruß Rici


----------



## Andy79 (25 April 2010)

Hallo,

ehe du dich weiter mit dem Zähler abmühst, nimm doch einfach einen Addierer. Signalauswertung mit positiver Flanke auf den Addierbaustein und das ganze in einem remanenten Datenbaustein abspeichern. Ich denke das ist der einfachste Weg.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Rici (25 April 2010)

ich habe das Problemm jetzt mit einem Addierer gelöst
Finde es nicht so schön aber es geht.
wenn mir jemand einen tipp gibt wie ich
es mit einem Zähler machen könnte were es trotztem schön.

danke für die Beiträge


----------



## Andy79 (25 April 2010)

Das kannst du dann doch mit einem "Move" Befehl, in dem du das Datenwort einfach mit deinem Anfangswert überschreibst.
Ich habe Stückzähler schon öfter mit Addierern gemacht und bspw. bei Betätigung einer Reset Taste einfach das Datenwort mit 0 überschrieben. Geht völlig problemlos.


----------



## madman (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

die Zähl- oder Zeitdaten müssen in einer Lokalinstanz abgelegt werden. Nur so können sie dann als Remanent deklariert werden.
Wie geht man vor: 
FB anlegen, keinen FC
Zähler setzen
Multiinstanz für Datenablage wählen
unter Lokaldaten Remanenz aktivieren

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

